# Mark your calendars, UrQ GTG Las Vegas October 8-10th



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Battleborn Quattro, our group of Las Vegas UrQuattro owners is hosting this years UrQ GTG

Our primary mission is to celebrate the unofficial 30th birthday of the UrQuattro, but we are welcoming enthusiasts from the Coupe Q and UrS camps as they are quickly approaching our classic status. Please pass this along to all of our peers that may not follow the forums so closely.

We have a weekend full of events, top notch accommodations reserved, a photographer secured, and above all, It's Las Vegas Baby! 

Please see the 'events' link on our website: http://www.battlebornquattro.com/

Registration to follow. Please contact me at [email protected] with your comments, questions, or suggestions.

Monday Oct 11th kicks off TT West 2010 which starts right here in Vegas, we are expecting this to be a big Audi week here in Sin City.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Mark your calendars, UrQ GTG Las Vegas October 8-10th (quattro v1.0)*

please post some pics, when it happens!!!


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Mark your calendars, UrQ GTG Las Vegas October 8-10th (Sepp)*

Sepp you should come on down! There will be some NorCal guys driving down, maybe one of them would want someone to share the driving.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Mark your calendars, UrQ GTG Las Vegas October 8-10th (quattro v1.0)*

hmmm.....sounds possible.
I might just get the car down there regardless....It'll make all of the other cars look great!


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Long overdue update added, see original post for website and more info.


----------

